

Rethinking mail delivery - saltcod
http://waterstreetgm.org/rethinking-mail-with-smartmail/

======
kseistrup
Denmark has something called “Døgnpost” (literally “around-the-clock-mail”),
which is sort of an all-purpose postbox. When you order stuff online you can
have them delivered to your local Døgnpost. As soon as your parcel arrives at
the Døgnpost you receive 2 PIN codes via email or SMS, and when you ring in
those codes at the Døgnpost automat, a small door will open and you can take
your parcel. It's almost frustration free.

Here's an example of a Døgnpost automat:
[https://foursquare.com/v/d%C3%B8gnpost-2861/4d8b5d4bbc848cfa...](https://foursquare.com/v/d%C3%B8gnpost-2861/4d8b5d4bbc848cfa1facee2b)

